# Help to identify the artist and subject of this lovely portrait, please.



## Flexford (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm new to this forum but was looking for help to identify the artist and hopefully the subject.

This is the painting.










The artist's monogram is as follows










The medal is interesting as it looks like a French medal Croix de Guerre Toe but the painting may be dated 85 (1885 or 1785 I presume) which is before this medal was issued (1920) as far as I can ascertain. The hat badge is a thistle which looks Scottish.

Any help from anyone, I'd be really grateful


----------

